# What Bikes did you add in 2021?



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2021)

As my collection has grown space becomes more of an issue so I slowed down this year and only added five bikes to my collection. So what did you add? Here's mine:

1940 Mead Ranger Deluxe





1887 Victor Light Roadster




1934 Mead Ranger




1950 Legnano Tipo with Paris Roubaix shifter




1917 Sears Chief (photo credit-Dave Stromberger @Dave Stromberger)


----------



## p51mustang55 (Dec 17, 2021)

Picked up two this last year. 1939 Schwinn Double Roadster and a 1951 Black Phantom.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 17, 2021)

Just two:

1940's Cicli Vecchi with 'Cambio Corsa' gear system.....




1930's Ciclos Minaco with 'Elan' elliptical chainring.....


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 17, 2021)

You guys added beautiful bikes all I added is junk and parts bikes, so I'm embarrassed to post mine.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2021)

Slim pickings this year in regards to men's bikes, but lady's were plentiful.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 17, 2021)

1935 Dayton/Huffman built up as a cruiser at a mere 31 pounds. Still need to make some aluminum truss rods and install the stainless fenders I bought for it. This frame and fork were separated at some point in there life—thanks to 2 CABErs selling them to me, they're back together. Eventually this will probably get sold or put back together with correct parts. For now I'll enjoy not spending $100 on 1" pitch chain. As you can see, it's not exactly my size.




1993 Little 500 Race Bike





Not new to me and not really old, but an instant classic—I finally outfitted this Truss Frame built by Mike Flanigan in Mass. to a state that I like. Still considering brazing on some brake bosses so I can ditch the coaster brake and make it more offroad-friendly. 2-speed kick backs offroad SUCK.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 17, 2021)

@Iverider that 35 Dayton is pretty special. Good to see the frame and fork reunited.  Here is the only bike I added in 2021. A 1936 Huffman....... Found the correct fork on ebay. It rides great!


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 17, 2021)

2021 my rookie year on CABE help me id 1936 Snyder frame. Cut my teeth seeking parts and building up as budget Rollfast badged singlespeed klunker. My favorite addition and rider this year.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 17, 2021)

THEES 5 , LAST TO WHENT TO NEW HOMES


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 17, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> This year I made good progress towards my resolution not to buy any more _project_ bikes - almost _*half*_ as many (quantity not quality) compared to prior years.
> No pictures, but more _stats_: about half were 26” and half 28”.
> The biggest offenders were Colsons and Great Westerns.



On the road— to recovery, that is.
Woo-hoo; less-than-*half* as last-year’s!
Knock on wood, (with two weeks left).

The biggest offender was Colson again(?).
The top two (price wise) tho, I do not even know their dates yet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> On the road— to recovery, that is.
> Knock on wood, (with two weeks left).
> Woo-hoo; less than half as last year!
> The biggest offender was Colson again(?).
> The top two (price wise) tho, I do not even know their dates yet.



C’mon—Ya gots to show pics!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 17, 2021)

Only two this year..

37 Chrome Master




Another CWC built 38 Zep. I should have it soon, doubtful any original paint is left.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 17, 2021)

37 colson lwb
39 columbia/westfield
37 elgin robin
48 hextube
37 m-1 silverking
40s schwinn b6


----------



## JRE (Dec 17, 2021)

Added these 2 shebys


----------



## Sven (Dec 17, 2021)

Added a few. Some classier than others 



1987 Schwinn High Sierra  $225



1940 Western Flyer $50 current project



1960 Rollfast labeled bike $100 Brooks saddle nice Schwinn wheels and tires.



1969 ratty Western Flyer Sonic $Free



1937 CWC $25..Sold parts for $100


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 17, 2021)

Lots of parts added this year, but only 3 bikes.
1940 Dx
1941 Dx
1953 Black Phantom


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 17, 2021)

this one started some sort of bike mania. I'm bedder now. 😬

*1950 Schwinn Traveler.*









*1941 DX *as found







*1941 and 1943 .. Liberty and BFG badged.*






*1947 ? B-6*






*1947-8 B-6*


----------



## vincev (Dec 17, 2021)

Love the metal exhaust pipes...........


----------



## vincev (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 17, 2021)

Circa 1891 Farringdon Rational High Wheel (48" front wheel & 22" rear wheel)




1894 Crescent Model 5 




1896 Thistle 




1896 Tribune Model 24




1896 Tribune Model 26




Circa 1896 Maywood


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2021)

Well, I guess I really only added one new bike to the lineup this year.



This is a 1942 Schwinn built, BF Goodrich lightweight model.
But, I did spend quite a bit of time dialing in a couple of 1941 Schwinn built, Autocycles that I picked up right at the tail end of last year.
So in a way, these bikes were the ones that were added to the rolling stock this year.



1941 Schwinn built, Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac model, B607






The next bike to get rolling again, was this;


 1941 Schwinn built, Henderson.
Model, B 707 Super Deluxe Autocycle.












So, this year seemed to be more about servicing up the ones I got last year.
There were a few, that I would’ve liked to grab, but they just weren’t meant to be.
Who knows what classic bikes next year will bring?
I guess we’ll  just know them, when we see them.
Here’s to a very happy and prosperous new year!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 17, 2021)

May take a few days to list them all , a local friend / picker found a lit of bikes for me this year !


----------



## Nashman (Dec 18, 2021)

Well, I can't believe I only bought one bicycle this year, but it's a sweet one with quite an interesting history. I bought it from a Caber ( Pete D.) this Sept who was selling it for another collector ( Joe). It is a 1940 Dayton Zephyr Big Lit tank.  It was restored to high correct standards ( not assembled as requested by owners Bill and Tom) by Bob Strucel over 20 years ago. It even has the head tube painted white to brighten the twin lights.

I may be off on a few details but understand it was bought 2-3 blocks from the original owners by brothers Bill and Tom H. about 25 years ago. After Bob restored it, it sat in pieces on various card tables throughout Bill and Tom's living room until our Cabe pal Brant purchased it/assembled it. Brant owned it for several years until he was swayed by another collector ( Joe) to let it go. It was painful to part with, but life's priorities changed briefly and the deal was done. I'm sure we can all relate.

So now Joe owned the bike...I dunno--2-3 years?/decided to sell it this Fall. Pete advertised on the Cabe it was for sale, and I jumped on the deal. Pete did an incredible job packing and taking more pictures and helping make the deal easy and fun.

Brant was helpful too with advice and history. There were a few minor bugs to work out such as some rear hub work, and I was intent on making the twin lights and horn work. It is now 100% working and could be ridden, but will be a display bike in my man cave with some good pre-war company, and several post war examples of bicycle history eye candy. I even scored some NOS Goodyear G-3 airwheels from the top of the bike chain ( as nice/correct as the repro chain treads were/have on many of my bikes) as that was my vision, stock correct or not. Cheers and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Paul knight (Dec 18, 2021)

Oh , they keep multiplying .


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2021)

Kids trike..................


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2021)

sidewalk bike........


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 18, 2021)

Added these two this year


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 18, 2021)

Added these 4 that I kept


----------



## dogdart (Dec 18, 2021)

A lot of bikes came and went. These were among the keepers


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2021)

Squeezed a couple more bikes in the back yard this yr!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 19, 2021)

Turns out I acquired 5 bikes this year.
1940ish Iver Johnson
1920ish Iver Johnson
1941 Schwinn Dx
1940 Elgin
1936ish Manton and Smith Pacer


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 19, 2021)

Had some pretty good luck in 2021. My big find was this 1921 Shelby Motorbike. All original except the 28” wheelset which was built up with 28” Brit DL1 rims, ND hubs and NOS BFG Silvertown tires .




next is a 1950 British Armstrong.




A 1965 Moulton F frame




A 1960 Phillips 28” DL1


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 19, 2021)

I’ll stick to just the keepers… This was probably my biggest buying year ever, but many of them were not keepers.

My wife’s childhood Tandem.






1941 Lasalle New World project, first dive into early lightweights





1940 Lasalle DX project





1940 New World project 





1933 Schwinn project





1948 Schwinn Spitfire, future Pig Bike project 






1954 Schwinn canti, was bare frame






1956 Hornet, serial number stamped same date as I was born.





Mini Ray converted to poor man’s runabout





1983 pieced together from bare frame and random stuff Sidewinder. Favorite bike of the year!





1965 Blue Band Stingray, was major crusty save. Keeper for now.





Hopefully keeper Continental, need one “road bike” in the gang.





Childhood dream bike 1966 Violet Sprint Fastback.





1939 Schwinn straight bar bare frame project


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 19, 2021)

Got this 1941 Westfield built Columbia from fellow Caber Bobcycles back around June. It’s in exceptional condition for being 80 years old. Both the light and horn work and what a great rider it is! 👌


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 19, 2021)

Since it hasn’t been a good year for me financially, I was able to put together a couple of Schwinns with parts that were given to me and some stuff that I had laying around.


----------



## ogre (Dec 19, 2021)

Only 2 "new" Schwinns for me this year, both of which are non-Chicago-built late-80s oddities:

The pink cantilever Cruiser auction find:









The Cruiser Supreme, brought to me by fellow finder:









"Finished" projects:

1950s straightbar derelict:









Early 60s American "un-chopperfied" because I'm not getting any younger:











Late 60s Hollywood for a life partner:









"I only build bikes for ladies I likes" turned "yard art" into functional transportation:









What are you excited to build in the calendar year 2022? I've got ideas!

~FIN~


----------

